# Halloween prizes



## Spookyboo

Hi! I am planning my annual Halloween Party and I thought I would ask the members What kinds of prizes they give out and or what was the best gift you got at a party. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Are you keeping the prizes Halloween related?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What are the prizes for? Costumes? Games?


----------



## Spookyboo

The Prizes are for games that we play, and I usually have some Halloween related give aways but It doesnt have to be all Halloween. I am just trying to come up with some new ideas


----------



## trishaanne

We have given out prizes for a costume contest and this year will be adding another event for prizes. At our parties, all the kids get a prize and a certificate and a goody bag. The adults get prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place, and they include a cheesy horror movie (the kinds that are so bad they're good), 2 of the Halloween wine goblets, a bottle of wine, a box of microwave popcorn, some of the large movie theater size candies--a horror movie date night in a box! I've also given out huge trophies because a friend owns a trophy shop and made them for me free of charge, but then I realized that most people could care less about that, but they all love snacks..lol.


----------



## mysticwitch

In the past we gave trophies for best costumes--adults & kids. For the kid's games I usually have a prize cauldron filled with all kinds of things from spider rings,Halloween pencils,bubbles, clackers,noisemakers,tablets,fake bugs/rats, stickey body parts----I do not recommend them the kids open them & toss them against the wall & they stain. We usually do a Halloween pinata (more candy ). We also give away the Halloween witch broom for the broomstick limbo. Usually whatever strikes my fancy when I shop.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A former neighbor used to give out prizes for games, quizzes, etc. 

She picked up dvd's of Horror/Scary movies when she saw them on sale for only a couple of bucks. She had anything from old black and white B movies to things like Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. Basically, anything that was fell loosely under that genre.

They were great prizes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like the "date night". I gave that as a secret santa last year it was a bucket of theater popcorn with movies and movie candy in the bucket. That is kind of a large prize.

Big Lots has $3.00 movies.

Candles can be dressed up a bit for halloween. Dark Candles has boxes of votives that are halloween related.

I forgot to ask...kids or adults?


----------



## Spookyboo

Great ideas so far thanks Haunted Bayou it is for adults but past Halloweens they seem to enjoy the toys as much as the kids lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL sounds like you have a fun crowd. You can always go with severed limbs and stuff like that too.


----------



## kprimm

I give out prizes for the kids and adults. For the kids i try to find halloween related toys, or make up nice halloween candy bags.coloring books, play doh,and have given away halloween dvd's like scooby-doo movies or great pumpkin or garfield halloween, hocus pocus and so on.

For the adults i give out halloween decor and small prop items, like gemmy stuff, or horror related dvd's. ( this year i am giving out a copy of Trick r Treat). I also have given away halloween type games like Boopoly or halloween yhatzee, (this year i have a peanuts great pumpkin yhatzee game).
I really like to keep all prizes halloween related.

I also give out hand made certificates and trophys for all winners and we take pictures of every winner, and they all go into a winners circle photo album, that shows the winners of every event from every year that i have had a halloween party. It all started in 1987. People love trying to win to get thier pictures preserved in the photo book for halloween party history.


----------



## selling1309

I really love the idea of the winners circle photo album! HOW AMAZING! From 1987?!?!?! That is just fantastic! It would be great to see the costumes evolve throughout the years.

I usually make about 20-25 goody bags for my Adult Halloween party. They consist of a biohazard bag filled with test tube liquor shots, those cool pens that look like syringe's, good candy, a balloon, maybe a temp tattoo or sticker, and some other cheep toy I got on clearance from the year before. 

My TOT's I used to use the little brown paper sacks that you'd get when you buy a 40 at the convenience store and fill them with a piece of good candy, cheap nasty candy, clearance toy, and a sticker. I got a stack of the bags from the store simply by being nice and asking if I could have some. I laid them out on some scrap wood, put an old saw blade, razors, and other random stuff on them and "dusted" them with black and red spray paint to decorate them. They dry fast and look very amazing. 

I did that for a few years. Then my yard and reputation started brining more TOT's so I did the bags and chilled some of the Hugs drinks. A case for a few bucks. I'd let them choose, either the goodie bag or drink. Most of them wanted the drink. And the parents were into that idea. Last year they only got a drink. 
One year while my buddy was working for a beer company he scored me a few cases of nasty beer. So when the adults would dress up with the TOTs I offered them beer and peanuts. hehe... 

I tried doing prizes for the best costume at the party. Offered the Halloween wine glass, a movie, some candles, and cool skull jewelry but most of the time the winner would leave it all and I'd reuse it for the next year. HAHA Must be an ugly wine glass, ive use it for 5 Halloweens in a row.


----------



## Headless

For the kids we buy large clear plastic disposable gloves (the non powdered type) and fill them with mixed lollies. For the adults we bought some spooky mugs and filled them with chocolates then wrapped them up in red cellophane. 

I also got a special with a printing company for some mouse pads and pens with the logo I created for our party. Unfortunately we didn't get to use them because with the house on the market and health issues we hadn't had a party since.


----------



## schnibblehausen

This is a fun idea I saw on Pinterest: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2a/55/4d/2a554d63ef449d6fddce8bb8d5a49717.jpg

In case the picture doesn't come up for some reason, it's trophies made out of tiny, dollar store skeletons (the kind they sell as a skeleton garland) that have been spray painted (in this case gold) and glued to little round stands with little sashes that say things like "Best Costume" etc.


----------



## Henrie

Toffees could be the best gifts. Anything eatable is always good.


----------

